# What's in your flowerbeds?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What do you have in your flowerbeds?

I prefer perennial flowers (less work) such as daisies, coneflowers, coreopsis, asiatic lillies and candytufts.

I have a lot of arborvitae, some ornamental grasses and boxwoods.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

I have delphiniums, ligularia, peonies, bleeding harts, iris, tiger lilies, hostas, and dahlias.

I use to have 65 dahlias. They are treated more like an annual in my area. Each year I would start in March planting the dahlias in zip lock bags of soil in my garage. Then I would move them to bigger pots as they grew. They needed about a week of tempering before I planted them at the beginning of June. After the frost killed them, around the beginning of October, I would dig all the tubers up, wash off soil, and divide tubers. Once they dried I would label zip lock bags put them inside for storage. That was lots of work and space. This year I gave all but 10 dahlias away.

The space I used for dahlias is now peonies. Next year I am reducing the dahlias to 3 plants and adding red bee balm and cone flowers to that area. Perennials are my new favorite.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

That's a lot of stuff. I stopped planting annuals, too much work. Plus I got tired of feeding the rabbits that hang around.


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

I stick to perennials mainly, will pop some annuals in pots around my patio though. But love the no work aspect of perennials just popping up every year. Everything here in these pics is new within the past 3 years, there wasn't a single plant or tree or bush in the entire yard when we bought(outside of the surrounding woods).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@GreenMountainLawn very nice and full.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great @GreenMountainLawn!


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@GreenMountainLawn Mind sharing with me what that purple flower/plant is? I put in a bunch of annuals this year for cover, but will be converting to perennials into next season. I am sticking with a white/purple theme and those look perfect for what I'm going for.

Your landscaping looks great!


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

ColeLawn said:


> @GreenMountainLawn Mind sharing with me what that purple flower/plant is? I put in a bunch of annuals this year for cover, but will be converting to perennials into next season. I am sticking with a white/purple theme and those look perfect for what I'm going for.
> 
> Your landscaping looks great!


Sure, that purple one in the third pic is Bee Balm(I think that is what you are talking about?) I cant remember the exact cultivar to be honest. It's definitely more compact than the classic Red Bee Balm. The other purples I have are Salvias, Cat Mint (Neptune is my favorite if you can find it) Phlox, Coneflowers(more pinkish than purple I guess), Speedwell, Balloon Flower. Iris's are always a good early blooming purple too-purple and white varieties I have a few white Salvia's, phlox, Daisy's.

Oh, you could also plant a bunch of Allium bulbs this fall also for a nice purple pop. Ton's of purple options and some white too.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

GreenMountainLawn said:


> Sure, that purple one in the third pic is Bee Balm(I think that is what you are talking about?) I cant remember the exact cultivar to be honest. It's definitely more compact than the classic Red Bee Balm. The other purples I have are Salvias, Cat Mint (Neptune is my favorite if you can find it) Phlox, Coneflowers(more pinkish than purple I guess), Speedwell, Balloon Flower. Iris's are always a good early blooming purple too-purple and white varieties I have a few white Salvia's, phlox, Daisy's.
> 
> Oh, you could also plant a bunch of Allium bulbs this fall also for a nice purple pop. Ton's of purple options and some white too.


Yes, that is the one! I will add it to my list. And thank you for the Allium bulb tip.


----------

